# HELP: Buying First Buck Mark



## 30175 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All,

New to the forum here and to 22 pistols in general. Been around guns my whole life but had my first experience with 22 pistols a few months ago with some friends from work. Had a blast and decided right there that I wanted one. They were all shooting Ruger Mark III's but I have since decided I prefer the feel of the Buck Mark (although the Rugers shot great and are easier to find. I'm trying to find a plinker for myself and something my wife can learn to shoot besides my 9mm. Now for the problem. 

I want to purchase the Plus Stainless UDX model but I can't seem to find them anwhere. Granted I haven't been searching day and night, but I am slowly losing hope that I will find one. At times I've been close to just giving in and buying a Camper (not that there's anything wrong with them, just not my first choice). Even my second choice, the Standard Stainless URX is proving hard to find. I'm looking for some knowledgeable insight on how to do this right and get the gun I want. I'm not familiar with FFL transfers and maybe that's my problem in the first place. That and I've never before tried to track down a specific gun, have always just bought them through family and friends. Maybe I have to special order and wait patiently (please no)?

Sorry for the lengthy email and thanks for sticking with it if you're still here. I'm just getting discouraged and am hoping I'm just going about it wrong. Any help is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance. I am located in the Kansas City, KS, area for reference.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

This has been covered before here in the Browning forum. Yes, finding any UDX Plus (deluxe grip) model is VERY difficult.

I checked the Gallery of Guns site early every morning for months. Finally, there were five. I bought mine from my favorite LGS.
Had it by noon, since Davidson's warehouse is here at the Prescott airport. The other four Rosewood UDX Plus's were sold by 10 am.

The word is that the Utah factory does "runs" of any given model. And you may wait a long time for "your model run".
As you've found out, if you find "your model", you obviously need to grab it RIGHT NOW.

Here is Davidson's Gallery of Guns site. I've put you directly into the Buckmarks. All are currently "allocated".
Meaning none available, including the model you want. If available, you will get discounted quotes from your LGS's.
www.galleryofguns.com - Gun Genie - Davidson's most popular and powerful search engine to find and buy guns at galleryofguns.com

_If you want to check previous threads here, do an advanced search(upper right corner) with my user name._
DanP_from_AZ

_And keyword_
Buckmark

And here is a great site for ALL things rimfire. Just scroll way down for the Browning Forum
The Buckmark guru's reside here. And, a ton of Buckmark knowledge is in the "stickies" at the top.
RimfireCentral.com - Rimfire Community!

Good Luck ! :smt1099

Here's my UDX Plus with Rosewood grips and cheap Truglo (Chinese) red/green reflex sight. 
Sight and Buckmark sight rail for under $100. Gun was $430 plus our 10% local sales tax.

And no, this rig is NOT winning me any trophies in our local club 25 yard "bullseye" matches. I started last year.
Most of "the guys" have thousands in their rigs. And many decades of experience. My rig is better than its owner. :mrgreen:


----------



## 30175 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dan,

Thank you very much for the help. Lots of great information in your post. I knew of Gallery of Guns from my searches but hadn't really paid much attention to how it actually works until your post. Went back in and it sounds like a pretty neat system. If you don't mind, I do have a few other quick questions for you.


In your post on the Rimfire Central, you mentioned receiving an email from Gallery of Guns once your gun had arrivedry. I have done this on multiple other sites but cannot find where I can does this as you did. I'm assuming you have to set up an account first but I can't find where to set one up unless you are making a purchase. I would definitely prefer to be notified if possible as I know the one day I forget to check will be the day it shows up.

In your opinion, is it a better idea to place a special order and wait or spend time daily checking for stock online? I'm not really familiar with Brownings production cycles and how often they release a "run" of each certain model. I know this is a tricky question (one that maybe can't be answered) but curious what your thoughts are on the odds either way.
Thanks again for all of your help and the advice on searching this site and checking out the Rimfire forum. As soon as I find my gun I'm sure that place will serve well in feeding my addiction and burning through my wallet. Beautiful gun you have by the way.

Trenton


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

tlfksu said:


> . . .
> In your post on the Rimfire Central, you mentioned receiving an email from Gallery of Guns once your gun had arrivedry. . .
> In your opinion, is it a better idea to place a special order and wait or spend time daily checking for stock online? . . .
> Trenton


Hi Trenton, finally replying.
I think you misunderstood "how I got the gun". I didn't put in a standing order. I just checked every morning. Painful, I know.
The email I got from them was verifying I had put in the order after the gun quantity appeared as "five".
But, seeing how the Gallery of Guns puts "Allocated" for some gun models, maybe they do have a "place an order system". I haven't tried to find out.

As for how the Utah factory "gun runs" are done, I have no idea.
When I first decided I wanted "my Buckmark", I went to my favorite LGS (we have a LOT of them in Prescott). He's got some kind of "in" with the
Browning distributer and he called him. He didn't have one. The distributor checked "the country". Nobody had one. He couldn't tell my local guy when the next run would be. Apparently, this stuff is supposed to be some "closely guarded secret" on par with the CIA. Well, apparently more secure than real CIA secrets.

Sorry I can't be of more help. :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> . . . I think you misunderstood "how I got the gun". I didn't put in a standing order. I just checked every morning. Painful, I know.
> The email I got from them was verifying I had put in the order after the gun quantity appeared as "five".
> But, seeing how the Gallery of Guns puts "Allocated" for some gun models, maybe they do have a "place an order system". I haven't tried to find out. . .


Well, I can't resist "a challenge". Even when it's from myself.

I went to the Gallery of Guns. And looked under "How It Works". 
Third section down is
*Verify Your Selection & Retrieve Quotes: *

_If this is the firearm you are interested in purchasing, simply click "Instant Quotes ". 
Gun Genie will only allow you to purchase items that we have in our inventory. 
If we don't have the item in stock that you want, you can watch for the firearm
to come into our inventory using our Stock Watch. The Stock Watch image 
appears where the Instant Quotes box was when the quantity is zero (0) in 
our inventory. We will email you when we receive it and then come back to 
GalleryofGuns.com and start the Gun Genie for that item. _

You're welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## 30175 (Oct 22, 2013)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Well, I can't resist "a challenge". Even when it's from myself.
> 
> I went to the Gallery of Guns. And looked under "How It Works".
> Third section down is
> ...


That's good to know, much appreciated. In reading that explanation, it makes sense why I wasn't seeing the "Stock Watch" on the Buck Marks. You can only use the "Stock Watch" option when the quantity is 0, not when it's allocated. I quickly looked up a different gun where the quantity was 0 and sure enough it was there. Looks like I'll just continue to check back until something shows up.

And to your previous post, just because I don't like the answers doesn't mean they aren't helpful :smt002. I've learned more from your two posts than I have scouring the internet for myself. I did end up finding a Standard Stainless URX this weekend at a Bass Pro in MO and had it transferred to the KS store for free. Now I can tinker around with this gun while I patiently look for the specific one I want. Then I'll just have to "deal" with having two :smt071. Thanks again for all of your help and take care.

Trenton


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

tlfksu said:


> . . . I did end up finding a Standard Stainless URX this weekend at a Bass Pro in MO and had it transferred to the KS store for free. Now I can tinker around with this gun while I patiently look for the specific one I want. Then I'll just have to "deal" with having two :smt071 . . .


Congratulations !

Like some other things in life, Buckmarks can become an obsession.
You may find yourself checking the Buckmark Forum on Rimfire Central "waaay too often".
And obsessing over "should I try to do the Heggis Flip, or not?".

At least with "Buckmark Obsession", 
unlike some others, it doesn't ruin your marriage, or put you in jail. Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## mowog (Aug 9, 2013)

I also have a standard SS URX. I put a Hiviz front site on it- the same site fits a Buckmark and Ruger, so search for both. I replaced my grips with G10 Hogues. The wrap around was nice, but I like to take my pistols apart and its a pain getting everything together with the wrap arounds. The only difference I see on the plus is front site and grips.

Really nice gun and easier to service than Rugers.

Bob


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Like some other things in life, Buckmarks can become an obsession.


Nooooooo. So at three (3) Buckmarks do I have a problem, or just enjoy well-made rimfires?!? 

PS - And this comes after owning a Ruger Mark.III. Hardest pistol to ever tear down with that silly lever in the rear grip. Buckmarks are a cake-walk by comparison and are more accurate than I will ever be.


----------

